

Curate.me mines the web, emails you most important news - Caldercho
http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2012/03/13/curate-me-mines-twitter-facebook-and-more-to-email-you-news-you-actually-want-to-read/

======
eroach
With Summify shutting down - curate.me should fill a pretty significant void.

